# 2015 f350 6.7 tuner



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a 2015 f350 super cab with the 6.7 in it. I'm getting about 24-25 liters per 100km. Which is what I find to be terrible coming from a 2006 6.6 duramax. 

Are there any tuners that will help with milage? And also go undetected at the dealer and won't void my warranty?

Thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The only way to gain mileage is deleting the emissions junk..


----------



## Regal Eagle (Dec 7, 2016)

I used to get around 18 mpg with mine on average and around 10 to 12 with a 14k dump trailer. I got new tires which were a little bigger (35's) and more aggressive so mileage dropped. then around 60k miles my EGR started to get blocked up so i just deleted everything and installed an H&S tuner and my mileage has gone up to around 17 to 18 and 12 while hauling. Overall the truck has much more power now and i'm a lot happier with it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

serafii said:


> I have a 2015 f350 super cab with the 6.7 in it. I'm getting about 24-25 liters per 100km. Which is what I find to be terrible coming from a 2006 6.6 duramax.
> 
> Are there any tuners that will help with milage? And also go undetected at the dealer and won't void my warranty?
> 
> Thanks


You won't be able to match the 6.6 for the classic chevys. Those were pre emission crap trucks. Plus they were lighter than the Fords. Anything with the newer emissions (chevy after 2007 1/2, 6.4 and later fords, and after 2004 1/2 (I think) for dodge).


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Dodge didn't go to emissions until 2007.5.. The 06 and early 07 5.9 Cummins is an AMAZING engine.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

rob_cook2001 said:


> Dodge didn't go to emissions until 2007.5.. The 06 and early 07 5.9 Cummins is an AMAZING engine.


Glad someone could correct meThumbs Up
Should have looked more into that.


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

Delete all emissions and Tune. H&S or tunes from No limit on whatever device they offer


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

H&S only works on 14 and older 6.7's. For the 15+ trucks either spartan or SCT. No limit sells either. I have a spartan on my 16 regular cab and love it.


----------

